# Tread very lightly fellow men, the govt. is in apologist mode.



## Chetan1991 (Oct 30, 2013)

I know it is very tragic so many rapes occur in our country, but it is only a very small percentage of men who commit such crimes, but soon all men might have to pay the price, because the D-bag govt. people have gone into apologist mode, trying to appease women of our country, with unreasonable laws and practices that could wreck our lives. This is just an example of how you could be screwed over:

Answer to Indian Women: Why is it difficult to date an Indian girl in general? - Quora



> I was arrested for talking to an Indian woman.





> Me: Stop
> She: Yes?
> Me: We should get together this weekend.
> Her: Why?
> ...





> Indian Government have started a woman's helpline, where any woman can seek help if she is being molested. This happened right after the brutal Delhi rape case a couple months ago. Apparently, she (or the SD) had called up that helpline and told them that I had harassed her, molested her, touched her and held her hand. I know I didn't even go for a hand shake.





> P.P.S. This IS why it is too difficult to date Indian women. Forget dating, you can't even talk to them without getting arrested. Apparently, they don't hesitate to wield their new found power well.



Read the whole post to understand the graveness of it all. The following post is even more horrifying.

I'll be adding more stuff I find regarding misandry in India here.



> As per Indian law, a woman can NEVER be booked for adultery, she can only be an abettor in adulterous relationship but she can never be put behind bars even if you have the video of herself doing hard core s*x with a man/men!!!



*The very notion that women are delicate little snowflakes who would never harm someone is completely wrong. They can be much more ruthless and cruel than men when given power over others.*
Check this: *www.returnofkings.com/19980/say-hello-to-the-new-definition-of-rape


----------

